# Okay Cat people



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the chair......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I love the chair......


You aren;t helping!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> You aren;t helping!!!!


LoL... Where did she get it from..... That chair would be perfect here


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I should have sent it by Jill dang it. It was one her aunt had and wanted to get rid of (I highly imagine she thought it was ugly too)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They colors are perfect..... Might have to start looking for one just like it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They colors are perfect..... Might have to start looking for one just like it.


I wouldn;t waste my time. Surely they didn;t make two of them


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohhh....I love the chair too!! And the paint color. Looks great!

And the cat is cute too. :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Ohhh....I love the chair too!! And the paint color. Looks great!
> 
> And the cat is cute too. :lol:


Now you know better. You have known me to long to take Mrs Hooch;s side. Of course I guess she has one the thing is in the house.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

It would seem Hooch does not like his new chair! I think it is rather funky! Rather retro!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> It would seem Hooch does not like his new chair! I think it is rather funky! Rather retro!


You have seen pictures of me. Do I look like the grand funkmaster?????


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

But I did see one picture of you when you were a young man....in another thread somewhere around here. You looked pretty funky then! :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think I flunked funk even back then. I might have dressed like that but I still listen to Lawrence Welk, Heck who am I kinding I still listem to him every saturday on PBS.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I also think it is a great looking chair and I am surprised that it took Chester all of 15 seconds to claim it! The colours will hide hair balls quite well <LOL>


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> Well, I also think it is a great looking chair and I am surprised that it took Chester all of 15 seconds to claim it! The colours will hide hair balls quite well <LOL>


Yeah that I am still trying to understand that. Two weeks or so ago when the couch that is it's mate came in (thank goodness it is solid blue) the dogs who have always laid on the couch looked at it and looked at her and me and the dogs saw fire shoot from her eyes. But let the cat claim a chair and nothing is said.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> But let the cat claim a chair and nothing is said.


Hooch - you just don't get it :doh: Live by the following motto and you will have full understanding of what goes on in a home where there is a cat.

CATS RULE, DOGS DROOL!
:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> CATS RULE, DOGS DROOL!
> :


I will make sure Harvey gets the word. ROFL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the chair Hooch!!! It matches the room perfectly. My kitties have taken over certain spots and no matter what I do, they go back to the same place. You will just have to live with it. So are the dogs allowed to get on the couch now? Bama really liked it and wanted to lay on it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> So are the dogs allowed to get on the couch now? Bama really liked it and wanted to lay on it.


You must be kidding me I don;t even think I am allowed on the couch.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe you should cover the new couch with some of that awful crinkly plastic that people used to use to keep their furniture clean. Of course, no self-respecting dog would want to lie on that stuff!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Hooch, I am so with you...the wall colour is warm so I don't mind that....I can't say that I like the chair even if the wall colour and the carpet colour at on it :curtain:

I personally prefer neutrals on my furniture so it doesn't look dated, and brighter colours and patterns on a pillow so that it can be changed up when needed.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  that's a cat for ya!!! They OWN EVERYTHING in the house, lol 

Hooch, your pics still look way better than mine do


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's a gorgeous cat! I hadn't seen his pic before, just heard you refer to him. Be happy he likes the chair, maybe he'll use it as a scratching post too and your days of being offended by the sight of it will be numbered.....unless of course you've had him declawed. It is a bit obvious, but not too out there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup! Nice Chair Hooch! LOL Beautiful cat, too. By the way, does your cat sleep on your head? I have one that does. Seems he has claimed me as HIS!


----------

